# Turkey in a smoker



## vibe (Apr 11, 2004)

Good Day All,

I have been looking for cook times now for a couple of weeks, I know a meat therometer is the only why to go and I do use one.

But I am looking for a approx time when i should start checking
I am running the water smoker at 225 - 240 degrees and the bird will weight in at 11 lbs.

thanx


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 11, 2004)

Begin to check your bird in 2- 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## vibe (Apr 11, 2004)

*time*

I checked it at 5 hrs. and it was at 167 degrees
so then i checked it at 8 hrs. and it was 180

So then i took it out and i found it was overcooked
and oversmoked...........aaaaahhhhhhh    

next time i will get it right


----------



## vibe (Apr 13, 2004)

*please advise*

I am looking for more advice from other people
that have smoked a turkey.

with good or bad results so that i can improve my results

thanx


----------



## MJ (May 7, 2004)

Hi Vibe.
I smoke my turkey's in A H2O smoker at about 200* with whitehot charcoal, & hickory chuncks soaked in water to start. Temp will go up as time goes on because the water heats up. Some people use sand in the water bowl to control the temp increase- slow steady rise in temp. Once the sand gets hot- look out! Water will evaperate at 200*F, I have been told, so there is no "moisture injection". The water is mainly for temp-time control. It IS possable to "oversmoke" your bird. After A half-hour I put the turkey (baby backs or any-thing) in A aluminum dish, and cover with foil. Takes me about 6 hours for A turkey.
 This is done on A sunday when I have time to have A few beers!


----------

